# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 886VA-K9  -  PPPoE on LAN ports

## edomeneas

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!!

Έχω ένα Cisco 886VA-K9 και θέλω να πάρω internet από την LAN πόρτα του, κάνοντας PPPoE στον πάροχο μέσω του Huawei ONT που έχω συνδέσει σ'αυτήν την LAN πόρτα.


Ξέρει κανείς να με βοηθήσει να μου πει αν γίνεται αυτό ή τσάμπα προσπαθώ;

Δηλαδή, υποστηρίζει το Cisco 886VA-K9 το PPPoE από LAN πόρτες ή μόνο από την VDSL/ADSL πόρτα του;



Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## goldenaura

> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!!
> 
> Έχω ένα Cisco 886VA-K9 και θέλω να πάρω internet από την LAN πόρτα του, κάνοντας PPPoE στον πάροχο μέσω του Huawei ONT που έχω συνδέσει σ'αυτήν την LAN πόρτα.
> 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς να με βοηθήσει να μου πει αν γίνεται αυτό ή τσάμπα προσπαθώ;
> 
> Δηλαδή, υποστηρίζει το Cisco 886VA-K9 το PPPoE από LAN πόρτες ή μόνο από την VDSL/ADSL πόρτα του;
> 
> ...



https://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/rou.../pppoenat.html

----------


## SfH

Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, σε πιο παλιά σειρά ( νομίζω 860 - αλλά δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ) είχα δουλέψει αυτό που αναφέρεις. Σε σχετικά σύγχρονες ISR σειρές ( 1000/4000 ) μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά ότι pppoe λειτουργεί μόνο από wan πόρτες ( είτε dsl ή ethernet ) , κι όχι από switchports.

Πέρα των παραπάνω, προσωπικά δε θα έβαζα 880 σε γραμμή χωρητικότητας πάνω από ~30mbps. Ανάλογα με το configuration σου και το μέγεθος πακέτων, είναι πολύ εύκολο να τερματίσεις τη CPU του σε τέτοιες ταχύτητες.

----------


## edomeneas

ΟΚ σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση!!
Άρα θεωρητικά μπορεί να το κάνει, αλλά και να το κάνει δεν έχει νόημα για 100Mbps ας πούμε, γιατί δεν έχει την απαραίτητη επεργαστική ισχύ!

Οπότε πάμε για άλλο router..  :Clap: 


Ποιο σύγχρονο αντίστοιχο Cisco router στα τωρινά δεδομένα θα πρότεινες;  :Thinking:

----------


## SfH

> ΟΚ σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση!!
> Άρα θεωρητικά μπορεί να το κάνει, αλλά και να το κάνει δεν έχει νόημα για 100Mbps ας πούμε, γιατί δεν έχει την απαραίτητη επεργαστική ισχύ!
> 
> Οπότε πάμε για άλλο router.. 
> 
> 
> Ποιο σύγχρονο αντίστοιχο Cisco router στα τωρινά δεδομένα θα πρότεινες;


Ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις που έχεις. Πλέον, το μικρότερο που χρησιμοποιώ είναι το 1111-8P.

----------


## edomeneas

Το C1111-8P λες να υποθέσω;
Το C1111-4P δεν είναι το μικρότερο;

Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!  :Smile:

----------


## SfH

> Το C1111-8P λες να υποθέσω;
> Το C1111-4P δεν είναι το μικρότερο;
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


Υπάρχουν και μικρότερα μοντέλα, απλά προτιμάω το 8P επειδή έχει 2 wan ports. Η διαφορά σε υποστηριζόμενα features μεταξύ των lan και wan ports είναι τεράστια.

----------


## goldenaura

> Το C1111-8P λες να υποθέσω;
> Το C1111-4P δεν είναι το μικρότερο;
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


Δεν αγοράζεις ποτέ ότι σε καλύπτει 100% τώρα, αλλά σκέφτεσαι και το μέλλον.

----------


## stzanlis

Οπως και να έχει, πάρε το config για ενα 886VA που είχα κάνει, για να μπορεί να πάρει δύο συνδέσεις (μια απο το VDSL και μια απο δεύτερο router του ΟΤΕ σε bridge mode).


!
!
!
controller VDSL 0
 operating mode vdsl2
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 shutdown
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
!
interface BRI0
 no ip address
 encapsulation hdlc
 shutdown
 isdn termination multidrop
!
interface Ethernet0
 bandwidth 30000
 no ip address
!
interface Ethernet0.1
 description PrimaryWANDesc_
 encapsulation dot1Q 835
 pppoe enable group global
 pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
!
interface FastEthernet0
 switchport access vlan 95
 no ip address
!
interface FastEthernet1
 switchport access vlan 200
 no ip address
!
interface FastEthernet2
 switchport access vlan 200
 no ip address
!
interface FastEthernet3
 switchport trunk native vlan 200
 switchport mode trunk
 no ip address
!
interface Vlan1
 no ip address
 shutdown
!
interface Vlan95
 no ip address
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 ip virtual-reassembly out
 pppoe enable group global
 pppoe-client dial-pool-number 2
!
interface Vlan200
 description GENERAL_ACCESS_NATTED_VLAN
 ip address 10.1.1.1 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
!
interface Dialer1
 description CONNX_TO_BACKUP_LINE_USING_BUILDIN_aDSL_PORT
 bandwidth 32000
 ip address negotiated
 ip mtu 1452
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in max-reassemblies 1024
 ip virtual-reassembly out max-reassemblies 1024
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx@otenet.gr
 ppp chap password 7 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 ppp pap sent-username xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx@otenet.gr password 7 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 ppp ipcp dns request
 no cdp enable
!
interface Dialer2
 description CONNX_TO_SPARE_aDSL_LINE_THROUGH_FA0_AND_BRIDGED_OTE_ROUTER
 bandwidth 32000
 ip address negotiated
 ip mtu 1452
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in max-reassemblies 1024
 ip virtual-reassembly out max-reassemblies 1024
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 2
 dialer-group 2
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname yyyyyyyyyyyy@otenet.gr
 ppp chap password 7 yyyyyyyyyyyy
 ppp pap sent-username yyyyyyyyyyyy@otenet.gr password 7 yyyyyyyyyyyy
 ppp ipcp dns request
 no cdp enable
!
ip forward-protocol nd
ip http server
ip http secure-server
!
!
ip dns server
ip nat inside source list nat-list1 interface Dialer1 overload
ip nat inside source list nat-list2 interface Dialer2 overload
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer2 20
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1 20
!
ip access-list extended nat-list1
 permit ip object-group local_lan_sub1 any
 deny   ip any any
ip access-list extended nat-list2
 permit ip object-group local_lan_sub2 any
 deny   ip any any
!
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
dialer-list 2 protocol ip permit
!

- - - Updated - - -


Πληροφοριακά, το CISCO 886VA δούλεψε ΠΟΛΥ καλά σε εταιρεία και σήκωνε 200 συνδέσεις client ταυτόχρονα ΧΑΛΑΡΑ....
(με το config για 2 γραμμές VDSL και load balancing που ανέβασα προηγουμένως).

Σε αντίθεση με το CISCO RV340 που το θεωρώ το πλεων κλειστό μηχάνημα που έχει βγάλει η Cisco.
ΜΑΚΡΙΑ απο το RV340......


.

----------


## SfH

Off Topic





> Σε αντίθεση με το CISCO RV340 που το θεωρώ το πλεων κλειστό μηχάνημα που έχει βγάλει η Cisco.
> ΜΑΚΡΙΑ απο το RV340......


Η σειρά RV είναι από το BU της πρώην linksys. Πέρα από το όνομα, δεν έχει και πολλά κοινά με το enterprise portfolio της cisco.

----------


## goldenaura

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η σειρά RV είναι από το BU της πρώην linksys. Πέρα από το όνομα, δεν έχει και πολλά κοινά με το enterprise portfolio της cisco.


Τα Linksys είναι ΜΟΝΟ για home- home office χρήση.

----------

